# outdoor rustic end table



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

It's a 3'' thick cherry slab I cut with my chain saw from a piece of fire wood. I made a sled for my router and planed it on both sides. the legs are walnut limbs.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice. I like the overall, stocky look. I also like your choice for the legs; their slight imperfections in straightness give it a kind of casual look, like he's just hanging out on the front porch.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I really like that table. What type of finish did you use on the top because it looks amazing. Great job.
Ken


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> I really like that table. What type of finish did you use on the top because it looks amazing. Great job.
> Ken




Three coats of spar urethane. Thanks for the comments.

I'm finding rustic/live edge furniture to be challenging since there's no square sides to work from.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Very nice. I really like it. I've been wanting to build one like that myself and I've got a couple of questions. You've already answered the one about finish, but I was wondering if you dried the cookie first? I'm guessing the legs and stretchers are all attached by round mortise and tenon joints? Did you use a tenon cutter tool or just free hand the tenon? Lastly, approximately how thick is the Dutchman? How deep (thick) does one need to be to prevent further splitting?


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

djg said:


> Very nice. I really like it. I've been wanting to build one like that myself and I've got a couple of questions. You've already answered the one about finish, but I was wondering if you dried the cookie first? I'm guessing the legs and stretchers are all attached by round mortise and tenon joints? Did you use a tenon cutter tool or just free hand the tenon? Lastly, approximately how thick is the Dutchman? How deep (thick) does one need to be to prevent further splitting?


It started as a hunk of firewood that was several years old...I'm not sure how old. It was wet from laying outside. I sliced off a 3.5'' cookie and by the time I finished planning it with my home made router skid to 3'' it had already started to split. It's been my experience, cookies are prone to split (dry or wet). Just seems to be a lot of tension on the wood cut this way. Everyone I've done have split (cherry wood anyway)

The legs are mortise and tenon. I used a 2'' adjustable hole saw with a pilot bit then removed the "shoulders" with a 4''grinder. It's old school but it does make for a nice tight fit. 

The stretchers were attached with 1/2'' x 2'' dowels.

The bow tie is 3/4'' thick and 6'' long. I use a laminate trim router with a 1/4'' bit and free hand just to the line and clean up the edges with a sharp chisel. As for thickness, my rule of thumb is 1/3 the thickness of the top.

I've just finished a rustic cherry wood pub top and it also split. I filled it with rocks and used epoxy. I'll post pics of it soon in another topic. 

Hope this helps


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I really like end grain tables and yours is very nice. Looking forward to seeing the pub top.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

very cool. can you describe the sled you used to plane the surfaces?


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

gideon said:


> very cool. can you describe the sled you used to plane the surfaces?



I used 4'' x 4'' s and made a frame and screwed them to the table. I then used a 8''w x 5 foot long pc. of pb (reinforced with a 2 x 4) and skid that across the 4 x 4's. It's a bit time consuming but my planer isn't wide enough.

I'm on my lap top .. but I have a pic of the skid on my desk top pc. that I'll post when I return home. I also used the same process for the pub top that I'm yet to post.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Leatherneck said:


> I used 4'' x 4'' s and made a frame and screwed them to the table. I then used a 8''w x 5 foot long pc. of pb (reinforced with a 2 x 4) and skid that across the 4 x 4's. It's a bit time consuming but my planer isn't wide enough.
> 
> I'm on my lap top .. but I have a pic of the skid on my desk top pc. that I'll post when I return home. I also used the same process for the pub top that I'm yet to post.


Thanks for the description! I would really like to see a photo tho to really get an understanding of how it all works.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

gideon said:


> Thanks for the description! I would really like to see a photo tho to really get an understanding of how it all works.



Here's the photo .. as you can see it's simple but effective. The 2 x 4 is just to keep the pb from bowing. It does take some time. I just secured the top with some screws around the top.
Just a collar on the base plate of the router and set the depth gauge.
the frame needs to be deeper than your top and slid the skid a bazllion 
times :thumbdown: and your good to go. Again, crude but it gets the job done


----------

